# construction company tradeing work for hunting rights



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 28, 2009)

My name is Matt. My wife's name is Sarah. We have three children: Skylar, Christopher, and Hunter. I own a construction/roofing company. We are a smalltown hardworking Christian family looking to trade construction work for the hunting lease in either Ohio or Missouri.


----------

